# Is an R/O a must?



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

I am keen on getting some apistos, but my water is pretty hard. Is an R/O unit absolutely necessary or is there a cheaper more DIY way to soften the water to that extent? Like would peat be sufficient for a 29 gallon?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You will have to ask the person/LFS that you are acquiring the Apistos from. If they are using R/O to any degree, they will either be mixing w/tap or reconstituting w/an electrolyte concoction to get to the desired GH and kH.

Depending on where you are in relation to LFS that carry marine livestock, you can get R/O water at a reasonable cost until you decide whether to invest in an R/O unit or slowly acclimate them to 100% tap water. If you plan on breeding them, I suggest that you invest in an R/O unit.

Peat will work but you will also have to run carbon to remove the tannins.

HTH


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm getting them from menagerie. I'll drop them a line and ask, unless you know off hand. I live in Hamilton though so getting R/O water from them won't be feasible. I'm not planning on breeding them. 

As for the carbon... I should even use it in a planted tank? What's wrong with the tannins... if it's just the way they look, I don't mind it much. Right now it's pretty heavy with tannins though. I won't be adding the fish for another two or three weeks. I'm using the fluval 304 and have one half of one tray filled with peat. I plan to have it relatively heavily planted.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

There's nothing wrong w/tannins, IMHO. LOL...most ppl don't like tea colored water in the aquarium. If you don't mind the tannin colored water, the peat route will be fine. 

I'm pretty sure that they use 100%tap but ask just to be doubly sure .

There is a BA in Ham...the may sell R/O water...just in case you need it in a pinch.

HTH


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I keep my apistos in hard water and they are doing fine. It's a good idea to use soft water for breeding. I live in Burlington and my well water is very hard.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

quite frankly, it depends on the apistogramma species that you keep as to the softness / tds content of your water.

Many of the highly bred out strains don't seem that fussy, although there may be issues of egg hatch rates with harder water.

I've heard that the brita filters can soften water to a degree, but I've never tried it out. I have used rainwater with good success, but if you really want to keep and breed apistos long term, I've found that an RO is a great investment. You can often get them second hand on Craigslist.


----------

